# Invasion of Privacy



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry if this has made the rounds already. I haven't seen it yet here.

Subject: New data base - invasion of your privacy

Beginning (JULY '06) a new database will be available to the general public free of charge that displays your personal information (names, addresses, phone numbers, birth dates). (Soc. Sec. is available for a price.) The database is found at http://www.zabasearch.com/ type in your name and check ... you'll be SHOCKED as I was!

I urge you to forward this email to family and friends. Check to see if your Name and information is in their database. If so and you want it removed, send them an e-mail at [email protected] to request it be removed. I do not know how our names are appearing there, but I checked my own and a few other random ones and they are all in this database!

After opting out by email, check back after a few days to make certain your information has been removed. If it has not been removed then file a complaint with your State's Attorney General.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

That pisses me the fuck off! :smt076


*edit:

I e-mailed them... I better see my info removed ASAP or I will sue. I just went through a whole identity theft episode that was a complete nightmare.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I appear to be under the radar here for some reason. I am listed, but I am listed at my old address in NJ. That house was sold five years ago. But they also have me listed at the address for my business in NJ, which was only open for 8 months and no one knew we were there! That place went under almost 8 years ago and three other businesses have been in there since.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Im a ghost:mrgreen: 
They dont know 'bout us'n


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

If I'm a ghost on this thing then I'm Casper the friendly ghost because I'm all over it.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

They mave me listed at my dads old business address.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it will show most people's addresses and such, but to get anymore info, U must pay. Hate to break it to U, but these types of sites have been around for years. Heck, our probation dept pays for access to one similiar to this - when people abscond, we run them thru the system to try and find them....


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

I suspect they're getting this info from Phone books... 

Bastages! I sent them an email asking to be removed, but who knows how many thousands of other similar databases exist on the net.

:smt076


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

OrangeSkies said:


> I suspect they're getting this info from Phone books...
> 
> Bastages! I sent them an email asking to be removed, *but who knows how many thousands of other similar databases exist on the net.*
> 
> :smt076


Like SW said, many. This seems to be public information gleaned from phone books, property deeds, business license, credit bureau records etc. Most of it is All Totally legal.

I saw a bunch of these "information miners" testify before a Congressional panel.
Believe it or not, the info is out there somewhere on most of us already for a price.

Personally I wouldn't e-mail them anything. They're not gonna remove you and now you've provided them with a valid e-mail address to add to the file.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, some states also sell the Driver's License info to these companies.

Charities and credit card compamnies also exchange mailing lists. Catalog companies too. All that is combined to make 1 big picture.

If U use a discount card at a grocery store - they know who U are and what U buy to eat. That info is sent to marketing companies. All of this stuff is combined...


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, some states also sell the Driver's License info to these companies.
> 
> Charities and credit card compamnies also exchange mailing lists. Catalog companies too. All that is combined to make 1 big picture.
> 
> If U use a discount card at a grocery store - they know who U are and what U buy to eat. That info is sent to marketing companies. All of this stuff is combined...


Yep..they know way more about than people could imagine.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> If U use a discount card at a grocery store - they know who U are and what U buy to eat. That info is sent to marketing companies. All of this stuff is combined...


Thats exactly why I dont use those cards. I dont care if I can save .30 on a can of soup, I dont want my info sent to these companies.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

luckily, I'm not listed.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well I stopped using a credit card a long time ago. I started getting mail directed towards what I buy, and while I liked some of the stuff I was getting it really disturbed me that this stuff was finding me directly. Like, I smoke Winstons (no comments) and now, once a month, I get coupons from Winston. It started from the first month I switched to them. I also started getting all this stuff from various gun, military, law enforcement, hunting, etc. places. My mom got them first because she used to buy me ammo for Christmas, and she bought it in bulk. She was getting some weird stuff.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

No one knows who I am. But then again, I am always discreet with my information. Even though the DOD lets people take it home on laptops to have it "stolen".

Since I've joined the Army, they won't stop sending me mail to try and recruit me. I'll only double enlist if they give me another bonus and pay grade. Would be kinda tough to keep up on two contracts at once though. Especially if I get deployed two places at once.


----------

